# Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?



## Jeremy (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

For example, someone in charge of events and running contests, etc.  If they don't run an event or contest in x period of time, then we simply replace them with someone who has time to do so.

If you were at NSider 2, "Shop Admin" reminds me of this.  The staff member's job was to keep the shop up-to-date, etc.

Or do you think we should just continue promoting normal mods?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

I think the retired staff should still have SOME moderating powers. I also think we should have one or two people in charge of contests like "Contest Admins". They have a contest board that is hosted every month/week and the prize is bells or something. They can have their contests pinned if they want, etc. Basically, they would moderate and run that Contest Board.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

Hmm tough question.. I think normal mods would be better, but this idea still sounds good.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I think the retired staff should still have SOME moderating powers. I also think we should have one or two people in charge of contests like "Contest Admins". They have a contest board that is hosted every month/week and the prize is bells or something. They can have their contests pinned if they want, etc. Basically, they would moderate and run that Contest Board.


Retired staff are retired for a reason.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They still should have power just in case. But I do see your point. How about my other idea?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

Isn't your other idea kind of a re-hash of mine? XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

Slightly. But more fleshed out.


----------



## Mino (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

I think all we need is more staff, really.  I don't have any problem with any of the current moderators per se, but their effectiveness as a unit seems in question.

As for the actual topic at hand, I'm not sure what contests you are referring to.  If a contest that was run in the past hasn't been followed through on, just ask the person in charge of it if they want to hand it off to someone else.  What's the issue here?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

I think they should be able to moderate if no moderators are on.

But the reason I think some people retire is that they have to see a nasty pic a troll posts to delete it, right? Or, I think you should add an app that automatically bans people forever or temporarily if all of the online users except that person plus a retired staff member if one is online, vote that person should be banned, and besides, it would get rid of a lot of annoying noobs :J.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

I think we should just get more staff.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 6 2010, 06:50:53 PM]I think they should be able to moderate if no moderators are on.
> 
> But the reason I think some people retire is that they have to see a nasty pic a troll posts to delete it, right? Or, I think you should add an app that automatically bans people forever or temporarily if all of the online users except that person plus a retired staff member if one is online, vote that person should be banned, and besides, it would get rid of a lot of annoying noobs :J.


Proxies.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				-Aaron said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means like a vote system. If someone is spamming, the members online vote to have that person banned regardless of proxies.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be abused so much.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

It would be abused, ever1 would go with some1 and gang up on the person. i think putting restrictions on the mods is kinda unfair, they could be busy with real world stuff and so on


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

I agree with the members who said that we simply need more staff. Staff that are willing to hold events/contests to keep the forum active as a whole and worth logging in to.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

People would all try to ban certain people they didn't like...

It would be abused too much.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone needs to learn what a proxy is/does. :3

I think the warn system needs to be scaled up a little bit.

a voting system for a swift temp-ban would be nice, if not heavy-handed. a perma ban from voting would just make mob-rule, and that's a no good for da business.

for instance, if five posters get together and warn a person, the person gets banned for an hour or so, no notice.  I have a feeling this would make short-attention spanned "xD trawllin!!!" trolls enough incentive to stop, if just for the day.

can this be done?

also, I don't think we need more staff (except maybe one to replace darthgohan1), just a more active staff/people being able to contact them when need be.  for instance, having a chain of command, with one person having a dedicated "red phone" to the next person in line, leading higher up the list.  of course, this leaves the lowest in the chain with the bulk of the responsibility, and lots of spam warns, but still, someone has to do the work, eh?

it really just boils down to who's going to be most active/responsible in their moderating efforts.  this is not to say that the current staff aren't more than capable, but doing it with less people does make it harder.

*tl;dr, voting system with temp-bans, etc, and maybe one more mod.*


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

I think all mods and admins should give out their cell phone number so we can text them during a spam attack.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure there's no way to implement the "power to the people - voting to get people banned" idea.  You either have mod powers or you don't.

I think the way the staff is currently set up is probably most efficient.  Nsider2 is a much larger forum and a very different forum... much less personal and 50x as many active users.  It would be inefficient to have permanent specific duties for mods at TBT.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure there's no way to implement the "power to the people - voting to get people banned" idea.  You either have mod powers or you don't.
> 
> I think the way the staff is currently set up is probably most efficient.  Nsider2 is a much larger forum and a very different forum... much less personal and 50x as many active users.  It would be inefficient to have permanent specific duties for mods at TBT.


^ this

and what farren said.

except that's a bit personal, and is easy troll-bait if left out in the open/for everyone.  and I think most of the older users have their own little social network going.


----------



## Mino (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget the abuse, the idea is simply infeasible to implement and simply wouldn't work.  I know of nothing similar to that available through Zetaboards coding, and I don't know that anyone would want to create such a thing, if possible.  On top of that, I don't think it would be possible to get every online member to agree to anything, simply because being "online" doesn't mean they are available.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

Retired staff members don't have Mod powers but more active ones (Bul and Gohan) do have a say in the day to day stuff at TBT.

Also in response to the spam attacks, the admin team has been working on ways to keep trolls and alternate accounts minimal. The way they've been doing it the past day or two seems to have been working.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> I think all mods and admins should give out their cell phone number so we can text them during a spam attack.


That actually makes sense, but a bunch of random people, noobs, and trolls would call them for no reason.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 6 2010, 10:46:33 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to have to say no to that one 

For some reason I can envision certain people here abusing that...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAY JEREMY
FABIO & MINO POSTED IN MY THRED, B& DEM PLZ KTHX XD

or what did you have in mind?


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Retired staff members don't have Mod powers but more active ones (Bul and Gohan) do have a say in the day to day stuff at TBT.
> 
> Also in response to the spam attacks, the admin team has been working on ways to keep trolls and alternate accounts minimal. The way they've been doing it the past day or two seems to have been working.


The best idea would just to be disabling registration during a spam attack, that way you would only need to ban one account, regardless of them changing IPs and whatnot.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 6, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with that is that they can just wait until registration reopens. And that really deters new members who actually want to participate in the community.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and... just a question..

how would mods/admins/whoever's in-power know 100% of the time whether a poster is a trawll or not?

ip check?  then I bring up, proxies and ip bans, from the get-go.

wat.


----------



## kalinn (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

I like the idea of having specific mods doing specific jobs or contests or whatever. 
But the thing is: I don't think much people would actually participate in the contests.. Especially if it's anything ACCF related.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

I think it's a good idea, it's more organized.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

We just need more staff and better communication between them.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				Ciaran said:
			
		

> We just need more staff and better communication between them.


*Nods


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may be true, but what troll is going to bother to wait until registration opens? They'll get bored and just leave.

And honestly, how often do new members join TBT now (who aren't alts or trolls). Shutting down registration for a few hours isn't going to do anything.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

Well like you said, their should be different kind of staff. One for animation section, one for Fan-Art etc. That way it would be more equal.

That's my opinion


----------



## Liv (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

Personally, I think we need more mods. I mean, no offense to the current mods but it's just, whenever there is a big spam attack no mods seem to be on. We need more mods(2 maybe) who can be trusted, knows the flow of TBT, and is on frequently during whatever day it is. I don't know but maybe they could be "Back-up" mods? And also I think retired staff should have the ability to ban/delete posts of a member.


----------



## muffun (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

We need more staff in general. And active staff, at that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

There is another option that can replace shutting down registration. I know there's an option for it. It's the admin verification system. Either during a sam attack or in general have admin verification. This would entitle that only the admins could decide who got in. However, it would also deter members from joining because of the wait and that would mean that there would have to be an admin on most of the time.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				Olivia! said:
			
		

> Personally, I think we need more mods. I mean, no offense to the current mods but it's just, whenever there is a big spam attack no mods seem to be on. We need more mods(2 maybe) who can be trusted, knows the flow of TBT, and is on frequently during whatever day it is. I don't know but maybe they could be "Back-up" mods? And also I think retired staff should have the ability to ban/delete posts of a member.


Actually I think the trolls have a tendency to register and the day they swing by and see no staff is the day they attack...  but that is just my thought.

Anyway, I would like to say that retired staff should probably get to keep mod power cause they can be trusted.  Not that they are ever forced to use it,but when something really bad happens it would be a nice thing to be able to do...

And as it is if I got assigned a "job" to do... I think I'd be kicked out by the end of this school year, I hear grad school is ruff


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see the point of giving retired staff mod powers, the only difference would be they would have no responsibility or be expected to do stuff, but then why wouldn't all the mods retire? That way they don't have the pressure of being expected to do stuff.

It's called retired for a reason.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

i Alos think taht the MMC. shud get it's owen bored.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> There is another option that can replace shutting down registration. I know there's an option for it. It's the admin verification system. Either during a sam attack or in general have admin verification. This would entitle that only the admins could decide who got in. However, it would also deter members from joining because of the wait and that would mean that there would have to be an admin on most of the time.


That's what we've been doing. And Miranda has been keeping up with it from her phone, so it seems like it's working very well.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

Okay. I remember pitching that a long while ago, so I didn't know if you guys actually went through with it.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

Now the real question is how long can this last for???

There is a new AC in the works after all...


----------



## Miranda (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I implemented this last week sometime I think and I check every hour from my Blackberry (unless I have a computer handy) and do the approving and checks and such. So the longest anyone would need to wait to be cleared is an hour, unless it's at night when I'm asleep.


----------



## Miranda (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				Ciaran said:
			
		

> Now the real question is how long can this last for???
> 
> There is a new AC in the works after all...


Obviously when the time comes for that we will have other resources and such, it's not like the new AC is coming out next month, so that's not a top priority right now.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have the pressure to do stuff now really, I do stuff if I want to.

In this way retired staff would be more symbolic than anything.  The only reason  I'm not retired now is because I still help with things like spam attacks  but if retired could help with that I would be retired.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

In all honesty, I think the staff is fine as is, as usually there is at least a moderator on every hour or so to deal with problems. One person coming on and spamming isn't that big a deal.

I would just encourage people to report more so it's easily gotten rid of when a moderator shows up.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then what's the point of the retired rank on the forum? If you're doing the same stuff as when you're a moderator, you may aswell stay a moderator.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 7, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

I think Jeremy should find people who have been here a while and get two or three more mods out of them.

We have a great staff now, but I have been on here numerous times when no mod was on, then there are time when three are on, so I think the mods should have a schedule so there is one on at all times.


----------



## big (Aug 10, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

Eh, I personally think that we should just try to make sure we have enough mods so at least one is online at any given time. Also, the whole "power to the people" ban idea COULD, in theory, work by a poll system(i.e. enough people PM a bot mod that sets up a poll. If a majority vote yes, then that person is temp banned for a day), but I personally think it would be abused EN MASSE.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 10, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*




			
				big said:
			
		

> Eh, I personally think that we should just try to make sure we have enough mods so at least one is online at any given time. Also, the whole "power to the people" ban idea COULD, in theory, work by a poll system(i.e. enough people PM a bot mod that sets up a poll. If a majority vote yes, then that person is temp banned for a day), but I personally think it would be abused EN MASSE.


Unless you give it to a few, select, responsible members.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Do you think TBT should have staff with assigned jobs that are retried if they don't have time to do them?*

I feel that we need more people on the staff.  Seeing as how there have been spam attacks as of late, especially when no mod is on, it would be a good idea to have at least one or two on. 

As for the problem of having one on at all times: give it to someone who has been here for awhile, but is also on the other side of the world.  Then once they have to go or whatever, then mods stateside could take over -- there would always be a continuous flow of moderation, so to speak.  

I would have a better explanation, but it's 4AM and I'm sleepy.  ;-;


----------

